# how big of plow for bobcat m 371



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a 42 inch wide bobcat m 371 with an engine upgrade to a 20 hp kohler from the 14 hp kohler. How big of a plow would i be able to get away with on this machine. I want to use it to drive up and down my area after done my route so i can clean walks and ends of drives. Should i just stay with my bucket 42 inch or put on a plow. I was thinking like a 5 foot plow with with poer angle from the aux hydros. 

The skid has float on it too. so i don't rip things up.


----------



## BelleTerra (Dec 2, 2009)

Having read your tag, you charge different rates depending on the depth of snow, how does this work? 

May sound like a silly question, but what if a client questions the depth?


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

The quote was just a joke from last year, someone posted a ad that showed someone having some crazy way of coming up with prices. 

I just look at the job. Figure the going rate or what i want for it. 

For different depths i charge more at 6 inches then at below 6 inches. That is the only way i change my price is if it was 6 inches or more before i get there. 

if there is 8 inches then i would just go twice and charge twice. if there is only 6 inches then i would go once at 6 inches and charge them 1.5 X the regular rate for their driveway.

The method in my signature was a joke but seemed to work out to about the prices i charge anyways, it was kinda funny.


----------



## BelleTerra (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the explaination!!!! 

So much for a joke eh, perhaps different calculation method!?!? 

Ive been reading up on quotes and what not, and a common thing in the states is the different rates set according to snow accumulation in inches per snow fall... Thought id ask for further explaination... 

Thanks  

Missy


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't worry about charging according to accumulation, Charge according to how much you need to make every month. This year most my contracts are monthly and they are doing me some good so far because it hasn't snowed yet. Here in kitchener i price my monthly contracts on about 17 to 20 plows for the season. doesn't matter when they want it to start.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Now does anybody have any idea what size plow i can get away with on this machine a 1975 bobcat m 371?


----------



## BelleTerra (Dec 2, 2009)

I appreciate your feed back , my appologies for getting off topic!! Good luck with finding the size of plow.. 

M


----------

